# skype12



## ebhakt (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to get skype working on my AMD64 freebsd workstation! I found that net/skype and net/skype-devel are not working anymore. But with God's grace I found this port called skype12 in /usr/ports/net.

I get the following error while trying to *make install clean* it:


```
# make install clean
===>  Installing for skype12-1.2.0.18
===>   skype12-1.2.0.18 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-256.53
===> src (all)
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-256.53.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/skype12.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/skype12.
```
Also when the first time I did *make install clean* it gave me some graphical checkboxes for options. After that it is using the same choice cache. Now, when i try to compile it it never asks me for any options.

Is there a way to reset this cache? I believe I can rebuild that not using the nVidia option.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

ebhakt said:
			
		

> Also when the first time I did *make install clean* it gave me some graphical checkboxes for options. After that it is using the same choice cache. Now, when I try to compile it it never asks me for any options.


`# make config`



> Is there a way to reset this cache


`# make rmconfig`

See ports(7).


----------



## OH (Jan 17, 2012)

Like the message says you need the kernel sources. Cvsup has been replaced by csup() for most, if not all situations, but the information here can be applied to both.

Skype 2.1 (net-im/skype) works OK here, but you'll need a relatively young version of FreeBSD to have it work.


----------



## ebhakt (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for that info buddy. I am through. Now I have installed skype12 port. One question though:

When I log in to skype it is not allowing me to login. It stucks at "Connecting..." and then says login failed. I am unable to login using this skype tool. However the Pidgin Messenger is running fine and allows me to login and chat to Gtalk and MSN. Any debug logs that I may look up into?

Any help is welcome.


----------



## OH (Jan 18, 2012)

I would not be surprised if Skype no longer allows 1.2 on the network. You should really be looking at getting up to 8.2-STABLE or 9.0-RELEASE and installing net-im/skype.


----------



## ebhakt (Jan 18, 2012)

Now, how do I install skype? It is no longer supported. It gives errors.


----------

